# how much boost?



## 1slowhatch (Jul 27, 2004)

what's the stock level of boost for twin turbo z's?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

6-9 psi depending on "safety mode"


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1slowhatch said:


> what's the stock level of boost for twin turbo z's?



a kid from around my town got a 91 tt @ 11psi


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well it shouldn't have without a boost controller


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> a kid from around my town got a 91 tt @ 11psi


Either the boost gauge is off or he his running boost jets or has a BC. All stock Z32 TT are set to 9.5 psi


----------



## Nissanking (Aug 19, 2004)

How much power does it make?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

300bhp.


----------

